# New Product: 1-Andro Rx



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2009)

Coming Soon! 

We will be looking for a few product testers too.

1-Andro Rx??? Prohormone


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 23, 2009)

Very Interesting!
but, I thought you didn't want to mess with producing a PH for IronMag?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> Very Interesting!
> but, I thought you didn't want to mess with producing a PH for IronMag?



Bush is out of office.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## workhard1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Prince said:


> Coming Soon!
> 
> We will be looking for a few product testers too.
> 
> 1-Andro Rx??? Prohormone



hmmm testers??? Oh really???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2009)

lucifuge said:


>



I am being serious.

I am on a cycle of it right now and it's comparable to the old M1T without the nasty side effects.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> hmmm testers??? Oh really???



yes, I will put up more info once the final product is in stock.


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Prince said:


> yes, I will put up more info once the final product is in stock.



great I'll be waiting to hear more!


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 23, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am being serious.
> 
> I am on a cycle of it right now and it's comparable to the old M1T without the nasty side effects.



I'm not laughing at the product at all, in fact I'm looking forward to it.
I'm laughing that you were just waiting for the retard to leave... that's awesome.


----------



## jwalk127 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## quark (Feb 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am being serious.
> 
> I am on a cycle of it right now and it's *comparable to the old M1T without the nasty side effects.*



Wow! Definitely interested in that!


----------



## Mags (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds good, keep us updated.


----------



## quark (Feb 24, 2009)

What's the ETA Prince?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2009)

Throw some in a bottle of labeled Vitamin C and ship it up here lol


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 24, 2009)

This looks interesting. I will probably be one of your first customers.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> I'm not laughing at the product at all, in fact I'm looking forward to it.
> I'm laughing that you were just waiting for the retard to leave... that's awesome.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2009)

jchappj said:


> What's the ETA Prince?



about 2 weeks.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Throw some in a bottle of labeled Vitamin C and ship it up here lol


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> This looks interesting. I will probably be one of your first customers.


----------



## highpockets (Feb 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> Coming Soon!
> 
> We will be looking for a few product testers too.
> 
> 1-Andro Rx??? Prohormone



I was supposed to start a cycle of H-Drol this weekend after prepping with 2 weeks of Cycle Assist, but would hold off if you would like a tester from the older crowd!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd get some if I wasn't a puss when it comes to PH's


----------



## nni (Feb 24, 2009)

same active as primoridal's product? 1-dhea a precursor to a-ad.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2009)

nni said:


> same active as primoridal's product? 1-dhea a precursor to a-ad.



yes, 1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one


----------



## ZECH (Feb 24, 2009)

From LGSciences:

Relative Potency of TRUE Prohormones:

1-Androsterone (DEA Legal, Pending DSHEA Compliant) - Rating 10

** Search 1-Androstene-3b-ol,17-one

(best used for size and strength gains in cycles of 4-6 weeks @ 300-600mg/Day)




4,9 Estra-Diene (DEA Legal, NOT DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 9.5

(best used for size gains in cycles of 4-6 weeks @ 300mg/Day)

** Search 4,9 Estra-Diene




19Nor-Androsterone (DEA Legal, DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 8.5

** Search Norandrostene-3b-ol,17-one

(best for safe size gains in cycles of 4-6 weeks @ 300-400mg/Day)




5a-epiAndrosterone (DEA Legal, DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 8.5

** Search epihydroxyetioallocholan-17-one

(best for cutting cycles and strength gains in cycles of 4-6 weeks @ 300-600mg/Day)




11-keto-Androstenedione (DEA Legal, Pending DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 8

** Search Adrenosterone

(best for mild gains and mild fat loss in cycles of 4-6 weeks @ 300mg/Day)




4-Androsterone (DEA Legal, Pending DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 8

** Search 4-Androstene-3b-ol,17-one

(400-800mg/Day)




1,4 Andro-dione (DEA Legal, NOT DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 6.5

** Search Boldione

(300-600mg/Day)




DHEA Ethanoate Ester (DEA Legal, DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 6




DHEA (DEA Legal, DSHEA Compliant) ??? Rating 5

(500-800mg/Day)




Here are some good stacked items:

Ultimate Mass Stack

1-Androsterone + 4-Androsterone = Combination of wet and dry compounds for maximum gains




Ultimate Wet Size Stack

4-Androsterone + 1,4 Andro-dione = both can help you retain water weight for hard gainers who need instant ???looks???




Ultimate Cutting Stack

5aEpiAndrosterone + 11-keto-Androstenedione = combination of anti-estrogenic, lipolytic and cortisol reducing effects




Ultimate Safety Stack

19NorAndrosterone + 11-Keto-Androstenedione = combination of mild prohormones




Ultimate Strength Stack

1-Androsterone + 5aEpiAndrosterone = crazy strength gains (use the 5aEpi right before working out)




These products are much closer to what the government intended as a dietary supplement, meaning that they are not active anabolic steroids yet still provide benefits for the bodybuilder. They are usually quite potent yet do not carry the liver stress that the grey market steroids may have with the 17aMethyl delivery system. 1-Androsterone is the most potent prohormone on the market and although it is not an anabolic steroid, it does give your body the raw materials to make it???s own active steroids, which should give a nice increase to muscles without suffering negative side effects seen with the grey market steroids on the market (often referred to wrongly as ???prosteroids??? which is a misnomer since they are not ???pro??? anything, they don???t need to convert to be active and are not dependent on the body???s enzymes). This product is pending a study that will prove it to be DSHEA compliant and once that is complete we should expect to see 1-Androsterone products on the market, since it is the best choice for the average bodybuilder. The other products are all good too and have some distinct advantages as well. 1-Androsterone or ???1-Andro??? is the best for raw size and strength but others have some very good benefits, making them good choices for the ???best prohormone for the average guy??? 19NorAndrosterone has very little negative side effects like hairloss and prostate enlargement and is great for long term use and by people over 45, which makes it a very mild prohormone that may even increase hair growth and reduce the prostate size. 5aAndrosterone or 5aEpiAndrosterone is a great product for cutting body fat and increasing focus and intensity, since it stimulates both the mind and the muscle via natual pathways. 11-Keto-Androstenedione has the benefit of also cutting cortisol, which is healthy and good for cutting body fat. So, depending on the desired goals each hormone has some very positive benefits.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2009)

dg806 said:


> From LGSciences:
> 
> Relative Potency of TRUE Prohormones:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Throw some in a bottle of labeled Vitamin C and ship it up here lol





^^^^^^^^^^^what he said


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> Coming Soon!
> 
> We will be looking for a few product testers too.
> 
> 1-Andro Rx??? Prohormone



Im looking forward to it...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

it looks like I have a few potential product testers in here, one requirement is you must be 21 years of age to be a tester and of course not currently using any other PH's or AAS's.

stay tuned...


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2009)

Does this product require any type of PST or anything like that, or do you just do your 4-6 week cycle and then that's it?

If there isn't any complicated PCT involved, I might be interested in being a tester.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

yes, it requires PCT.


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> yes, it requires PCT.



I just read in the writeup that all you need to take off is 2 weeks after 4-6 week cycle?  Is this right?  Can it be true?

Regardless, this does look promising and may actually have me leaning towards it rather than dymethazine.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> yes, it requires PCT.



If I were to be a tester, would you lay out a good course of PCT for me to use?

I always wanted to try something like this, I am just a little sketchy when it comes to the PCT and stuff like that.


----------



## highpockets (Feb 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> If I were to be a tester, would you lay out a good course of PCT for me to use?
> 
> I always wanted to try something like this, I am just a little sketchy when it comes to the PCT and stuff like that.



Check out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-prosteroid-faq-everything-you-need-know.html


----------



## seanf76 (Feb 26, 2009)

i would try it when are you going to be looking for testers


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> I just read in the writeup that all you need to take off is 2 weeks after 4-6 week cycle?  Is this right?  Can it be true?
> 
> Regardless, this does look promising and may actually have me leaning towards it rather than dymethazine.



"stop for at least 2 weeks", but I have always recommended that you cycle off as long as you were on a cycle of PH's.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> I just read in the writeup that all you need to take off is 2 weeks after 4-6 week cycle?  Is this right?  Can it be true?
> 
> Regardless, this does look promising and may actually have me leaning towards it rather than dymethazine.



Your pct needs to be at least 2-4 weeks to get your natural test functioning again. Then you have to take a look at your lipids and see how long it takes them to fall back in line. Usuaully IMO, the whole process should take several months. This is why you see all the idiot threads talking about problems with cycles. The cycle too often and don't understand the side effects.


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2009)

man, i wanna throw my name in as a tester, but im a bit of a puss like merkaba, and idk what i would be looking at taking this on a heavy cut (-over 500 cal daily).. but then again who knows, if the offer was there, i might try to sack up and go for it, that is, if i could get my mind wrapped around pct..


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> "stop for at least 2 weeks", but I have always recommended that you cycle off as long as you were on a cycle of PH's.





dg806 said:


> Your pct needs to be at least 2-4 weeks to get your natural test functioning again. Then you have to take a look at your lipids and see how long it takes them to fall back in line. Usuaully IMO, the whole process should take several months. This is why you see all the idiot threads talking about problems with cycles. The cycle too often and don't understand the side effects.



Thats what I figured, but I was wondering if anything was different because you are dealing with DHEA...Im not real keen on the whole endo process when dealing with all the different ph/des

Back before I knew anything about ph's, and how the local supp guy didnt care to educate me, I was basically eating 1ad's and m1t's like they were going out of style.  Ah, the good ole days


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2009)

DHEA is not much different...it converts like any other. If you get too much, it could lead to some gyno concerns.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2009)

dg806 said:


> DHEA is not much different...it converts like any other. If you get too much, it could lead to some gyno concerns.



this compound does *not* convert to estrogen.


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> this compound does *not* convert to estrogen.



I gotta know...1.  WHen are people testing this, 2. when this will be available to the general public


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> I gotta know...1.  WHen are people testing this, 2. when this will be available to the general public



just waiting for the shipment.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 27, 2009)

Prince, would you be willing to let someone test this who has not used PH's before?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Prince, would you be willing to let someone test this who has not used PH's before?



Sure, as long as they are at least 21 years of age.

I think once Bodybuilding.com has it stocked I will want a couple of testers that are members of the BB.com forums to test and keep a log over there too.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 27, 2009)

Prince said:


> Sure, as long as they are at least 21 years of age.
> 
> I think once Bodybuilding.com has it stocked I will want a couple of testers that are members of the BB.com forums to test and keep a log over there too.



i got an  account ,over there,its been a couple of months since my last cycle. i was going to do a bold  cycle,and towards the end i was going to do some mdrol and phera plex do.but ill  test the  product, your talking about. just tell me , the outline of how you want me to post it.just let me know how you want me to take it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2009)

ok.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

ha - how are you going to choose these loggers?


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to get me some of it. I loved the old M1T...Been looking for something like it just easier on the old Body..


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> Sure, as long as they are at least 21 years of age.
> 
> I think once Bodybuilding.com has it stocked I will want a couple of testers that are members of the BB.com forums to test and keep a log over there too.



Yes, I am 21. And I think I would be a perfect candidate to test it out.


----------



## seanf76 (Mar 3, 2009)

Prince said:


> Sure, as long as they are at least 21 years of age.
> 
> I think once Bodybuilding.com has it stocked I will want a couple of testers that are members of the BB.com forums to test and keep a log over there too.



i will log it here hter and anywhere you want it logged


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm..  I wonder if stating that I'm on BB.com, anabolicminds and a few other boards would put me in a better position..


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 3, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Hmm.. Bow I wonder if stating that I'm on BB.com, anabolicminds and a few other boards would put me in a better position..





Cgrant said:


> Hmm..  I wonder if stating that I'm on BB.com, anabolicminds and a few other boards would put me in a better position..



Or posting basically the same thing twice would help too


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Hmm..  I wonder if stating that I'm on BB.com, anabolicminds and a few other boards would put me in a better position..



yup!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2009)

look at all he seagulls!

mine mine mine


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

You won?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> Bush is out of office.



We traded a retard for retard.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2009)

*UPDATE:* I expect to have product in stock early next week!


----------



## quark (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 5, 2009)

Great to hear.  Debating on this or dymethazine.  This seems like it would be a safer choice but idk????


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2009)

I never found any methyls (PH or otherwise) to be worth the side effects.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2009)

*UPDATE:* this will be in stock Tuesday, for those of you that are interested in testing and keeping a log please send me a PM.

* must be 21 or older, not using any PH's currently.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2009)

taking pre-orders now!

1-Andro Rx??? Prohormone


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

Now in stock.


----------



## quark (Mar 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> Now in stock.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

btw, I am not one to keep logs, but I am on week 4 of 1-Andro Rx and the stuff rocks! 

Strength gains are seen week 2 and size gains week 3, the only side effects I have noticed are a bit of aggression and edginess, and a little bit of the low back cramping, but not bad at all.


----------



## zombul (Mar 10, 2009)

I am anxiously awaiting some feedback on this product. Keep us informed boys and girls!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

zombul said:


> I am anxiously awaiting some feedback on this product. Keep us informed boys and girls!!



I already have some orders to send out, and I am going to get some out to my testers, you have *my* feedback above.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

I got a PM asking about aggression, that is probably not the right word, I would say a bit of edginess better describes it, also that started after I increased my dose to 600mg's per day.


----------



## zombul (Mar 10, 2009)

I have seen the compound (or similar) but havn't ran it or had anyone run it. I may have someone try it at the gym here to see what they think of it and over see their usage and lifting. I need a new ph to play with anyway.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a 10% Off coupon code to use: *tenpercent09*

Just enter that in the shopping cart under Voucher then click on recalculate.


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> Here is a 10% Off coupon code to use: *tenpercent09*
> 
> Just enter that in the shopping cart under Voucher then click on recalculate.



You know Im gunna use that puppy.  I cant wait to try it out in two weeks.  Im getting geeked


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thank you* to everyone that has placed an order so far, they have all been shipped out US Priority Mail. 

I welcome all feedback.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have read somewhere that if you have prostate issues, or a family history of prostate issues that you shouldn't use anything like a prohormone or a steroid product.  Is there any truth to this?

My dad had prostate cancer a few years ago, I currently take a saw palmetto supplement mostly daily, but I just wanted some clarification before I even consider using this product, should I choose to go that route.

thanks


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> btw, I am not one to keep logs, but I am on week 4 of 1-Andro Rx and the stuff rocks!
> 
> Strength gains are seen week 2 and size gains week 3, the only side effects I have noticed are a bit of aggression and edginess, and a little bit of the low back cramping, but not bad at all.



What dose are you running? Any larthargy?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> What dose are you running? Any larthargy?



the first 10 days 300mgs, then bumped it up to 600mgs, a little bit of lethargy but not bad.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> the first 10 days 300mgs, then bumped it up to 600mgs, a little bit of lethargy but not bad.



I am at wk 2 today. I am running 400mg 1ad, 400mg 4ad and 600mg decavol.
I'm starting to notice some strength increase and size now. I may bump up my 1ad and 4ad to 600mg. The 4ad helps with lathargy.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2009)

Have you put on any weight?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Have you put on any weight?



yes, but I have also lost bf, so hard to know the exact amount of lean mass I have gained, I am not big on using a scale. I can tell you from appearance I have gained a good amount off mass though, strength gains have been huge!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> yes, but I have also lost bf, so hard to know the exact amount of lean mass I have gained, I am not big on using a scale. I can tell you from appearance I have gained a good amount off mass though, strength gains have been huge!



Good to know. I have put on about 4.5 lbs so far, but I attribute that to my diet as I have eat alot on purpose trying to gain size. I think it is just starting to kick in.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> yes, but I have also lost bf, so hard to know the exact amount of lean mass I have gained, I am not big on using a scale. I can tell you from appearance I have gained a good amount off mass though, strength gains have been huge!



How high above maitenance were you eating?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> How high above maitenance were you eating?



I did not change my diet.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> I did not change my diet.



so were you bulking, cutting, or at maitenance before you started?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know much about supplementing with PH.  At what age would you recommend trying a PH?  I will have to do some research on this.  Any good articles?  And what is the difference between GH and PH?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> so were you bulking, cutting, or at maitenance before you started?



I was actually cutting, now I am unsure as I am gaining mass, lol! Basically my diet is very clean, high protein, low carb and I am training heavy for the first time in about 3-4 years (since my back injury).

I loved the original M1T but the side effects were just too much for me. I actually had a huge stock pile of it before the ban, around 50 bottles, I sold them all off. After coming across this compound and trying it I knew I wanted to make the product myself. I am just thrilled at how I am responding to it and virtually no side effects at 600mg's per day going into week 5. I don't want to stop, I am thinking about taking it 8-10 weeks.

I know all of my feedback is biased and seems like hype, but all I can say is try it!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I don't know much about supplementing with PH.  At what age would you recommend trying a PH?  I will have to do some research on this.  Any good articles?  And what is the difference between GH and PH?



that is a difficult one, I typically say 21 years of age providing that the person has a solid weight training background of 3-4 years. 

PH = pro-hormone, meaning it is one conversion away from being the active hormone.

GH? are you referring to growth hormone, hGH?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> that is a difficult one, I typically say 21 years of age providing that the person has a solid weight training background of 3-4 years.
> 
> PH = pro-hormone, meaning it is one conversion away from being the active hormone.
> 
> GH? are you referring to growth hormone, hGH?



Ok.

GH yes growth hormone.  Isn't that testosterone?

So then PH is one conversion away from being growth hormone?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 11, 2009)

If you want to be a tester, post in one paragraph why you would be in ideal candidate. Remember that this supplement is intended for people who already have years of success from proper diet and exercise. 

We'll gladly coach anyone through their first prohormone cycle and PCT, if that's your situation. 

Prince, I think longer cycles for non-methyls is fine. You should be fine at 8-10 weeks, aside from possible atrophy and somewhat delayed recovery due to cycle length.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Ok.
> 
> GH yes growth hormone.  Isn't that testosterone?
> 
> So then PH is one conversion away from being growth hormone?



oh lord, no.

growth hormone is not testosterone.


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 11, 2009)

So far this sounds awsome...Great job Prince on another great suppliment.  I cant wait to hear your testers results... wish i would have jumped on the test wagon myself


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2009)

I have received some questions on cycles of 1-Andro Rx, there are many ways you can cycle this PH and honestly I don't really think there is one "best way" to use it. It's recommended to use 1-Andro Rx for 4-6 weeks at a dose of 3-6 caps per day. That could simply be taking 4 caps per day for 6 weeks, or starting out with 3 caps and increasing the dosage weekly.


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you think it is possible from messing with Tribulus products at a younger age (17-19) it could of put me in some type of deficiency at the age of 25 I am at now?

Im at a ridiculous plateau right now and thinking about maybe throwing some PH into the mix.  I have never cycled gear in any way other then what I just mentioned above.  (sorry for posting this here but I thought it may be an ideal spot since PH is topic of choice here ;p, also Ive been in the game for about 7years now).  Maybe I should bring this elsewhere?  Its just all the hype is in this thread so I figured itd maybe get some attention/answers.


----------



## dvp (Mar 23, 2009)

would you need to stack this product with anything else?


----------



## quark (Mar 24, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> Prince, I think longer cycles for non-methyls is fine. You should be fine at 8-10 weeks, aside from possible atrophy and somewhat delayed recovery due to cycle length.



Pirate, what would your opinion be of using hcg for an 8-10 week cycle of this product?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2009)

njmuscles said:


> Do you think it is possible from messing with Tribulus products at a younger age (17-19) it could of put me in some type of deficiency at the age of 25 I am at now?
> 
> Im at a ridiculous plateau right now and thinking about maybe throwing some PH into the mix.  I have never cycled gear in any way other then what I just mentioned above.  (sorry for posting this here but I thought it may be an ideal spot since PH is topic of choice here ;p, also Ive been in the game for about 7years now).  Maybe I should bring this elsewhere?  Its just all the hype is in this thread so I figured itd maybe get some attention/answers.



No I do not think using Tribulus would have caused any testosterone deficiencies later in life, anabolic steroids and PH's could. Why exactly are you questioning your test levels?


----------



## djk80 (Mar 24, 2009)

Waiting to see what some people have to say then I will probably do a cycle as well


----------



## Funkyt (Mar 24, 2009)

djk80 said:


> Waiting to see what some people have to say then I will probably do a cycle as well




Here is what I have to say about it that I posted up in another thread for someone wondering and waiting.





Funkyt said:


> I am not doing a log but let me say that I am on day 15 and my strength has increased without a doubt.  My eating habits havent changed much other than I am very HUNGRY after working out.  I have increased my protein intake and am choosing foods that are lean.  (tuna, salmon, chicken breast, sirloin, oats, salads, veggies and LOTS of eggs in the morning 5 to 10 scrambled and hard boiled). You will need lots more water than you think.  I drink all day long and sometimes I think its still not enough.
> 
> I did 8 days of 300 mgs, and now I am on 600mg for about 4 more weeks.  I will finish this with a good pct for about 4 to 6 weeks all while maintaing my eating schedule I am on and continue the protein intake as well.  I will also follow up with a lab draw to check that my values are back to normal range.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2009)

Funkyt - thanks for the review, I agree, at week 2 you definitely notice big strength increases! Into weeks 3-4 you will see muscle mass gains. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> No I do not think using Tribulus would have caused any testosterone deficiencies later in life, anabolic steroids and PH's could. Why exactly are you questioning your test levels?



Thanks for the reply Prince...I question it only because I see slight signs of a test deficit.  My strength and gains are great, solid muscle mass etc...but less sex drive and feel lazy alot and Im only 25.  Personally it probably solely has to do with taking Finasteride.  I might be a little paranoid but, reading up about it and along with you also saying tribulus wont contribute to those factors puts me a little at ease (knowing its not considered a PH)

Im interested in this new PH you've cooked up as Im looking to take things to the next level but dont want to step all the way into Full on gear.  Im not new to the supplement scene etc...just somewhat new to the PH deal.  My main concerns are acne and hair loss.  I have great skin and no acne if that matters (although highly raised test levels of course will make almost anyone break out atleast a little bit).  I am affected by MPB and am currently taking finasteride and rogaine to help battle and further loss.  So conversion to DHT is a facor although the fin will help battle that a bit.  

I am clueless to stacking and would need heaps of information and a rock solid plan that I agree with before jumping in.  I think I'll read over your sticky of everything you need to know PH again.  From what it looks Nordiol is my best bet as it doesnt contain contents that will convert to/or that much dht?


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 24, 2009)

also a side note Prince, reading your sticky...particularly the part "How can I avoid potential side effects"
Spironolactone is recommended to combat hair loss.  Im no doctor but from what I know that is mainly used for Females to aid their HairLoss and most doctors "will not" prescribe this to a male patient!  Finasteride/Propecia is your best bet


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 25, 2009)

ok thanks!


----------



## spangdangler (Mar 26, 2009)

Prince,

 I am very interested in this product, and it's way too late for me to give a shiz about hair loss! (snicker, snicker)


----------



## Funkyt (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so I figure I will give updates as I see gains or changes.

So today begins week 3.
I am taking 600 mg/day, (6 capsules)
I have been taking 200 with breakfast, 200 at lunch and then I take my last 200 before I hit the gym with a single scoop of protein in my shaker with 20 ounces of water.
My weight is staying the same if not a pound or two less as I am not on a bulking routine and not really on a cutting routine just more of a maintain and strength routine for me.  My muscle definition is appearing more defined for sure and my clothes are all tighter than a month ago.

Today I did a chest routine consisting of decline with barbell, over to flat bench with dumbells and then over to incline with dumbells.  This was followed with a pec deck routine 3 sets of 12.  I finished with tricep rope extensions and over the head standing tri extensions.

So I did a warm up and began to add weight to the point that I wanted a spotter.  As my previous posts have stated, I am not HUGE (183 pnds)...lol. 
I putt 235 on the barbell never having pushed this before!!!! Hell I dont know I have ever attempted it before.  It was no problem as I did 6 reps.  My buddy laughed that he didnt even need to be there.  I went up to 275 and squeezed out 1 little reppie...with finger tip assistance.... 
Either way, I have a new personal record of 235 and I know there is more in the tank but did not want to attempt another set today and will take the 235.

So on the barbells, I will keep it shorter but I again used MORE weight with my spotter and amazed even myself.  On my flat bench I finished with 3 reps using 85pnds per hand and on the incline I used 70 pnds before everbody decided they needed to work out all around me and I left it at 70 pnds and went to something else.

On the other side of this in terms of libido and energy and other side effects.
My body wants food food food after a workout and  I try my best to make my body happy but also want to avoid junk.
My libido does have an increase although its not out of control by any means.
I have lost no hair, had no pains, no cramps or bloating.  My stool and urine are consistent color and smell.  I do have huge urges of wanting to just stop what I am doing and lift some weight but I dont feel irritable or aggresive as I have with things in my past.   

Sometimes I want to just stay in the gym but I know its not good and will force myself to go home.  I am looking forward to what changes to my strength and body will occur in the following weeks.

 Nothing is a substitute for hard work and determination and there is no "magic pill" that will allow you to look like a pro in a 5  to 8 week cycle.  I know this and I hope you do to.  I however do see and feel the results of the product and after these weeks I have to recommend it for anyone, especially if you feel you are at your "plateau" in the gym.  As the products states, it does not convert as so many other PH's do.  I consume a TON more of water and drink even if I am not thirsty as your body needs all the water it can handle when using ANY PH!

Stay tuned for more............

Go SOONERS!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2009)

nice strength increases!


----------



## Mags (Mar 28, 2009)

Is anyone testing a bulk cycle on this? I'm talking max dose and 5000+ cals a day?


----------



## Judo Player (Mar 30, 2009)

Suggested Use: 
Use in cycles of 4 to 6 weeks taking at least 2 weeks off in between cycles. PCT (Post Cycle Support) is highly recommended after using this product, Anabolic-Matrix Rx can be used along with an anti-estrogen supplement such as 6-OXO or 6-Bromodione.
For more information on PCT please visit our support forums. 

I trust the PCT list is this one below...
Cycle Support - POST Cycle Support


----------



## nni (Mar 30, 2009)

post cycle support is not strong enough to be run solo, hence the word SUPPORT in the title.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been reading all the FAQs about post cycle support and the cycles in general, but I still find it to be somewhat confusing/scary (for lack of a better word).

Am I oversimplifying things by saying you could basically take this product for a 6 week cycle, then immediately follow it up with something like 6-Oxo for 4 weeks and then be done with it, and not screw up anything major in your body?  At that point, would you just start another cycle over again if you wanted to?

also, I remember asking this a while back but I didn't get an answer, would anyone know if a family history of prostate cancer would be a red flag to NOT use a PH product?  My dad had prostate cancer about 10 years ago, and I was just wondering if I were to use this product would I be increasing my chances of developing it too.


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just got mine in the mail the other day.  Will likely be starting tomorrow or maybe in a week.  I can't wait!


----------



## DIVINITUS (Apr 5, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I have been reading all the FAQs about post cycle support and the cycles in general, but I still find it to be somewhat confusing/scary (for lack of a better word).
> 
> Am I oversimplifying things by saying you could basically take this product for a 6 week cycle, then immediately follow it up with something like 6-Oxo for 4 weeks and then be done with it, and not screw up anything major in your body?  At that point, would you just start another cycle over again if you wanted to?
> 
> also, I remember asking this a while back but I didn't get an answer, would anyone know if a family history of prostate cancer would be a red flag to NOT use a PH product?  My dad had prostate cancer about 10 years ago, and I was just wondering if I were to use this product would I be increasing my chances of developing it too.




I am REALLY interested in any answers to this question and the one you had earlier.  I am going to visit a Urologist next month for what I believe to be prostatitis, which is a swelling of the prostate sometimes due to infection or it can be chronic.  It doesn't increase cancer risk, BUT I would like to know if this supplement shouldn't be taken at all with any prostate issue.  I'd really like to try it, but don't want to mess anything up, so to speak.  Thoughts?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> I am REALLY interested in any answers to this question and the one you had earlier.  I am going to visit a Urologist next month for what I believe to be prostatitis, which is a swelling of the prostate sometimes due to infection or it can be chronic.  It doesn't increase cancer risk, *BUT I would like to know if this supplement shouldn't be taken at all with any prostate issue*.  I'd really like to try it, but don't want to mess anything up, so to speak.  Thoughts?



No.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Apr 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> No.



Not to sound like a jaggov, but I assume you mean "no", as in don't take it, right?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> Not to sound like a jaggov, but I assume you mean "no", as in don't take it, right?



I would not recommend that you use any PH's if you think you have a prostate issue.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Apr 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> I would not recommend that you use any PH's if you think you have a prostate issue.




Thanks for the advice, will do!  I will hopefully have this issue resolved soon, if ever so I can try this product...thanks again!


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 11, 2009)

Been on for two days now and I have not stopped eating the entire time.  I wont jump on a scale for two weeks though.  I dont want to get crazy about just what the scale says anymore, but I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> Been on for two days now and I have not stopped eating the entire time.  I wont jump on a scale for two weeks though.  I dont want to get crazy about just what the scale says anymore, but I have a good feeling about this.



nice.


----------



## scottie350 (Aug 28, 2010)

Prince said:


> nice.


im liking these logs on it


----------



## 5841470451 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## magger (Sep 9, 2010)

i bought 6 bottles of 1-andro rx and am waiting to get it, i also bought the matrix for pct, what else should i buy? clomid? novalex? i tried to buy the recommended stack but just come up (blank page)? wtf? do you offer full pct packages for the guy that wants to buy it all in one order?


----------



## aja44 (Sep 9, 2010)

magger said:


> i bought 6 bottles of 1-andro rx and am waiting to get it, i also bought the matrix for pct, what else should i buy? clomid? novalex? i tried to buy the recommended stack but just come up (blank page)? wtf? do you offer full pct packages for the guy that wants to buy it all in one order?



The Anabolic Matrix gets run along side the 1-Andro.  Its not your PCT.  I would run some Milk Thistle during the cycle as well.  1-Andro is not that harsh on the liver, but I took it just to be safe.  I ran 6-Trione as my PCT and had no issues.


----------



## magger (Sep 10, 2010)

where would i  acquire the 6-trione? any suggestions? how did you like the results of using 1-andro? gains? plz elaborate  thx


----------

